# 911 / Paul Jr's Artwork



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Shot this one in the 911 Museum. This is one bad ***** bike.:texasflag


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ha lol!!! The pic will not post because I need the admin. to sign off on it.. sorry about that guys, it is a cool pic. I will see what I can do to bypass the permissions or delete the post..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Sorry about the quality.. it gives it no justice I am sure..*

Try it again..:texasflag


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I am trying to post my othe rpics of the whole bike but I loose so much quality by bringing the size down. I will get them in here sometime.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Finally had time to scale down the whole bike..*

Let's see how this turns out. I am still learning so bear with me..


----------

